# الجدوى الاقتصادية لمشروع بالـ Cnc



## سالم الوحيشي (5 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعضاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اتمنى من الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى ، وخاصة رواد ومستخدمي مكائن السي ان سي أن يقوموا معي ببحث "استراتيجية جدوى اقتصادية ومناقشتها لمشروع ورشة سي ان سي " 
وعناصر الجدوى لدي حالياً ماذكرت ادناة 
1- نوع المنتج 
2- آلية التشغيل
3- موقع الورشة
4- سبل التوفير
5- طلب المستهلكين والسوق
6- الهيكلة الإدارية
ارجو اضافة اي عناصر اخرى مهمة للبحث.........................

ارجوا منكم مناقشة الموضوع كلاً حسب خبرته اما ميدانياً او نظرياً
والموضوع أعلاه يثير استفسارات عدة أرجوا استيضاحها هنا!
وأرجوا من إدارة المنتدى أفادتنا بأي نقاشات سابقة لجدوى اقتصادية لمشاريع مماثلة.

وشكراً 



Salem Hussien AL-Wahishi
Yemen - Aden 
cad / cam - CNC / ROUTERS


----------



## الدويري (1 مارس 2007)

أخي بالله بالإضافة إلى ذلك لاتنسى تكامل الورشة من الأليات والكادر فهذا أهم شيء , فدونه لاتستطيع الإستمرار فالسوق الآن مفتوح على جميع المجالات والمنافسة قوية فإما أن تبدأ بقوة ورصيد جيد أو أنني أنصحك بالتمهل .


----------



## أ.حمزة (2 مارس 2007)

انشاء اللة سوف اقدم ما استطيع مساعدتك به


----------



## Mustafa Elsaey (2 مارس 2007)

الله المستعان


----------



## محي عبدالوارث (2 أبريل 2007)

المشكله ان مكن Cncغالي جدا


----------



## porgo (3 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## porgo (3 مايو 2007)

tthxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## porgo (3 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## porgo (3 مايو 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twfeek (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للأسف لاحظت أنك لم تتلقى أى ردود مفيدة لعد إحتكاك معظم المشاركيين بالإنتاج الحقيقى لل cnc فمعظمهم قد تناول الموضوع من خلال الدراسة 
على العموم فالنبدأ بإذن الله تعالى 
ولتكن البداية مناقشة نوع المنتج 
إستنادا إلى رأى عبقرى ال cnc بمصر الدكتور علاء الحكيم ( ما هى نوعية منتجات ال cnc ؟ )
1 ) الإنتاج متوسط الكمية والمتغير بشكل دائم
2 ) الإنتاج قليل العدد شديد التعقيد وعالى الدقة و التكلفة ( مثل التصنيع الحربى والطبى والاسطمبات )
وهذا ما يحضرنى حاليا 
ولذى فأنا أرى ان النوع الثانى هو الأفضل حيث من السهل الحصول على طلبات لإنتاج أسطمبات للورش المختلفة ( لا تفكر فى المصانع لو جود ماكينات cnc فى معظم المصانع ولوجود حلول بديلة لديهم )ومنها على سبيل المثال أسطمبات السباكة اسنباط الشمع اسطمبات تشكيل الصاج ( المنتجات الصغيرة 
وللحديث بقية


----------



## SPIDERMAN01210 (13 يونيو 2007)

انا اعمل على ماكينه حفر ميكانيكى بس صغيره شويه
ممكن افيدك على قدر استطاعتى 
بس قولى ممكن افيدك ازاى
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيثم عبدالله 2009 (17 فبراير 2009)

عند السقاري حتجد كل الماكينات و العدد الخاصه بالمصانع فرايز-مخارط سي إن سي و عاديه-عدد قطع كربييد-حفر بالشراره-واير كت/ إتصل هيثم السقاري 27872234- و زور الموقع www.sakkary.com


----------



## ايمن الحسنات (11 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني انا مهندس جديد واعمل في مصنع وجدت فيه ماكنة قطع وير cnc وهذه الماكينة كانت معطلة لمدة 3 سنوات وعندما بدات العمل في هذا المصنع استطعت وبعون الله ان اكشف عطلها وتشغيلها انا احاول ايضا الان العمل مع احد الاصدقاء على تصميم ماكينة cncثلاثية الابعاد والبحث جاري على الموضوع وانا اتمنى ان نتوصل الى درجة التصميم العربي وانا اتمنى ان اعرف اكثر عن مكاين cnc


----------



## saif-cnc (13 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## ابو حارث82 (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الحبيب انا اعمل في السويد في برمجة مكائن cnc رغم اني قليل الخبرة جدا لحد الان ولكني درست هذا التخصص هنا واعمل في شركة عملاقة وجميع المكائن لدينا مشتراة من شركة سويدية اسمها Ravema ولديهم مكائن مستعملة للبيع بإمكانك الدخول الى موقعهم او التواصل معهم ravema.se وفقك الله لك خير


----------

